# ABC Flops With Hockey, Basketball Finals



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

ABC broadcast the last three games of the National Basketball Association's championship series last week, culminating in the San Antonio Spurs' Game 6 title win against the New Jersey Nets. The NBA Finals, which moved to ABC from NBC this season, drew its lowest ratings overall in at least 27 years, according to Nielsen Media Research.

ABC also aired the seventh game of the National Hockey League finals where the New Jersey Devils beat the Anaheim Mighty Ducks. It was the highest-rated pro hockey game on television since at least 1987 but, since hockey isn't particularly popular, that offered only minor help to ABC.

http://tv.yahoo.com/news/ap/20030617/105591060000.html


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

How can the highest rated game since 1987 be considered a flop?


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I don't think the NBA is as exciting anymore and I think it's going to continue to go downhill. ABC's Strongest sports program is Monday Night Football. Basketball should have stuck with NBC. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

IIRC, NBC wanted to renew the NBA contract, but at a lower price then the just-expiring contract. NBA wanted a higher price. NBC said goodbye.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Boy I'd hate to be a sportscaster at NBC Right now. No NFL. No NBA. No Baseball. NBC has done a good job with the NBA the past 10 or so years. But since the games are on ABC. For some reason the excitement isn't there. I still sometimes have the Theme Song for the NBA on NBC ring through my head but remember the good old days when Jordan and the Bulls Dominated the 90's. For Some Reason "The Association" just sounds a little dumb. Referring to what the ABC and ESPN Guys Called the "NBA" this year alot on there telecasts. I can't wait. Just a couple more months till Football again.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 26, 2002)

The NHL and NBA seasons drag on much too long because of their extended playoffs. The season has just ended for both of these leagues but they will both start their training camps in just a little over two months. It's become totally ridiculous.

For me, there is only one real sports season, namely football, especially the NFL. The teams will be starting their preseason training camps in about 5 weeks. I will instantly become a very happy guy until the day after the Super Bowl.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

IMHO, you can't contrast the NBA and NHL. People in the northeast and upper midwest do. Because they have always had hockey. Its the "Sporting News mentality" (we cover the BIG FOUR sports). BUT, if you lived south of about I-70, until about 1990, and certainly 1980, you had NO relationship with hockey at all. It was not on TV, it was not covered in the local newspapers or on the local 3-minutes of sports that was all you go, pre-SportsCenter. Hockey wasn't even on national TV until the early 90s.

So whatever hockey gets today, on a nationwide basis, is HUGE growth, contrasted to its relationship with the country as a whole just a few years ago, which was pretty much zero. The NHL, once it gets its labor house in order, will be a solid performer.

The NBA, however, has been a national sport for as long as there has been TV. It was, in the 70s, a financially challenged urban-niche sport filled with unsavory characters. Then came Bird and Magic and then Jordan. They are gone, and the NBA is returning to its roots. Classic overbid by ABC/ESPN/TNT.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I used to like Hockey and Basketball. But now I could care less what goes on in those 2 sports. I didn't even watch the game the night the Spurs won the championship in the NBA this year. Last year when the playoffs were on NBC I watched. My 2 favorite sports are Baseball and Football. For Some reason Basketball and Hockey just don't appeal to me anymore. Like a previous poster said the season for both seems to drag on well into the spring and almost Summer. Baseball has a long season but is more interesting to me.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

IMHO, ABC blew it this year by showing almost *no* NBA games during the regular season and early rounds of the playoffs. As a result, they generated little fan interest during the season. Then when the Finals roll around - oops, nobody really cares.

The absence of the Lakers certainly hurt the ratings, but I suspect that even without L.A. in the finals, NBC would have done a much better job with the NBA, and gotten higher ratings. 

Once again, Disney/ABC proves is doesn't have a clue about running a TV network.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

ESPN which together with ABC is trying to take on to many sports at one time. Hockey Playoffs, NBA Playoffs, also Baseball games on ESPN on Wednsday nights. This is why now us fans are able to see our favorite baseball teams who subscribe to MLB Extra innings on Wednsday nights. ABC-ESPN had to cover the basketball playoffs and hockey and there wasn't any room to air baseball games. No Complaints here. Glad The Games on the Fox Sports Nets Channels are back on during Wednsday Night games. I really don't care much for hockey or basketball anymore. Let there be baseball on Fox Sports Net and Let there be Football on Fox and CBS in the fall. All's Well in my little sports world once again.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

As far as the NBA, the ABC announcers have a lot to do with not watching. Watching an NBA game that has Marv Albert doing the play by play is, well, it doesn't get any better. Thanks goodness, TNT got Marv or we wouldn't see him at all (unless you get MSG and the Knicks) 
The ABC announcers/color guys are pity-full. I wish Bill Walton never learned to talk. He;s an idiot!


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

ABC's Announcers aren't the best in the world I will have to definately agree on that. Marv Albert is probably the most colorful basketball announcers out there and his "Call of the game" is far more Superior Than Say a Brad Nessler Call or a Brent Mussberger Call. As Far as Bill Walton Goes he needs to get the Axe and his mouth needs to be muffled.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

Those hot ABC hockey chik announcers????


Yah baby!

Jess


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Baseball needs to go back the NBC.Baseball should get NBC on saturday game of the week.And ESPN 1 & 2 grabs Monday Night Baseball.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Well, if the NHL owners come through on their lockout threat if they don't get the contract they want, you won't have to worry about the NHL next season at all. So the NBA can have the fall-winter-spring-summer to itself.

The problem with basketball is it's boring. The court is too small, and there's only a limit to what you can do. It's a game that's much more fun to play than it is to watch. 

To me, college basketball is more appealing than pro because first, it appeals to local tastes -- practically every state has a college or university that plays Division I ball and can get to the NCAA Tournament. Second, it has a much shorter season, lasting from November through March, and plays fewer games per week. If the NBA could shorten its season, it would be more interesting to watch, too.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Both sports are going downhill fast.


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

But the NFL is on the rise!!! NFL is the most popular sport in the good old USA.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Football and Nascar are doing very well .


----------

